# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porodi nekad davno

## koksy

Da li ste ikad pricale sa svojim mamama i bakama ili nekim starijim zenama o tome koliko se sve promjenilo po pitanju ginekologije i porodnistva u zadnjih 50-tak godina?
Ja sam jucer pricala sa svojom bakom i nisam mogla vjerovati sta cujem. Naravno, onda nije bilo UZV-a, i sve se gledalo odokativno. Tako su njoj, kad je nosila moju tetu, rekli da nosi blizance a kad su ju uhvatili trudovi, rekli su joj da su poprecno i da mora na carski. Poslali su ju u Brezice jer su oni bili najstrucniji za to. Ali isto tako su imali visoku smrtnost djece i rodilja. I daj si sad zamislite straha, moja baka, jadna, prvorotka, putuje u Sloveniju, na carski, u bolnicu koje se sve uzasavaju i uvjerena je da ce umrijet na porodu. U bolnici joj babica sapne da ipak nije tako kako joj je njen ginekolog rekao. I ostavi je s tom recenicom samu. A baka, jadna, nezna sta da misli. Rekli su joj da ako ne rodi za 2 sata, ide na carski. A babica joj opet sapne; 3 truda prelezite na jednom boku, 3 na drugom, i 3 na ledima i beba ce doc. I stvarno, veli baka, nakon tih 9 trudova rodila moju tetu zivu i zdravu. 
Ja sam bila fascinirana tom pricom, mi se danas zabrinjavamo da li su nam pogodili spol i jos 100 drugih sitnica a onda je bilo tako da se nista nije znalo do rodenja. Svaka cast tim zenama!

----------


## vidra

što manje znaš, manje te strah
al ja bih ipak znala   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Moj brat je '69 došao na zadak. Starci su u to doba gradili kuću i mama je zdušno pomagala do zadnjeg dana. Navečer je došla u bolnicu, a doktor legao spavati jer da neće ona do jutra (!?), tako da je jadna mama išla po sestru da ne može više i da će se poroditi. Kad je sestra vidjela nogice (ili guzu  - to se ne zna), onda su išli buditi doktora... Brat živ i zdrav, čeka svoje treće dijete!

----------


## kasiopeja

Moja svekrva se ujutro probudila, imala osjećaj da će rodit, obukla lijepu haljinu i uzela najbolju torbu ( da je ne vide neuređenu i ne pomisle da ide na porod  :Sad:  ), prošetala mjestom do tkz. ambulante i rodila za koji sat.
i eto MM....

----------


## vidra

neka se ona uredila   :Laughing:

----------


## kasiopeja

> neka se ona uredila


eh..  :Grin:

----------


## Švedica

Baka moje najbolje frendice je rodila svog sina (frendičing oca), ja mislim, najprirodnije što ljudsko biće može roditi: u polju, i to sama samcata! Veli da joj je pomoglo što je popila malo ulja što se u ono vrijeme vjerovalo da pomaže da beba lakše klizne kroz porođajni kanal! I to joj je bila sva intervencija! Pa si ti sad misli! 

 :Smile:

----------


## vidra

moja baka je rodila moga tatu u dvorištu u snijegu, a kako je sve bilo zaleđeno, okupali su ga u vinu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja baka je rodila doma, i deda je bio na porodu   :Grin:  Nisu imali vagu doma pa ne znaju koliko je moja mama bila teška kad se rodila. Jako veliki snijeg je pao pa su ju s cca 2-3 tjedna zamotali u deku i vozili na sanjkama s konjima 5 km na krštenje.
Pričala je baka i o jednoj ženi iz sela koja je išla preko šume u vinograd i kad se vraćala doma na pol šume su ju primili trudovi, rodila je sama i došla doma s bebom. I od frendice baka je isto tak sama rodila na livadi kad je išla po sijeno.

----------


## jadranka605

te su žene bile pravi heroji...  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pričala je baka i o jednoj ženi iz sela koja je išla preko šume u vinograd i kad se vraćala doma na pol šume su ju primili trudovi, rodila je sama i došla doma s bebom. I od frendice baka je isto tak sama rodila na livadi kad je išla po sijeno.


pa normalno
prirodan porod = najlakši porod = najlakši oporavak

nakon što sam rodila margitu, da sam trebala, i ja sam mogla normalno s njom na rukama (ili sisi   :Grin:  ) propješačiti šumu do doma.

----------


## Lea L.

I moja je baka rodila doma,nad lavorom tople vode,u čučečem položaju.
A ja bi sad stolčić,pa si ti misli...

----------


## čokolada

U mojoj obitelji none je desetljećima, tradicionalno na tatin rođendan, prepričavala svoj porod koji je trajao punih 5 dana. Doduše, tu i tamo bi priznala da nije htjela da je itko vidi golu (pa ni doktor)   :Grin:  .

----------


## bubimira

> što manje znaš, manje te strah


ovo je taaaaaaaaaaaaako točno!

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam rođena ne tako davno ('78 ). Kad je mama došla u rodilište, pregledao ju je gin i poslao van šetati , jer "šta će raditi do poroda, pa neće valjda ležati satima", i nek dođe kad više ne bude mogla hodati. Hodala oko Doma zdravlja 2 sata, ušla i rodila me za 30 minuta   :Smile:

----------


## disa

I ja sam o ovome razmisljala neku noc,nisam mogla spavati pa nesto se mislim...moja nena je isto radjala kod kuce,kaze ode iza vrata,cucne,uhvati se za steku i istisne dijete,normalno hoda i pere robu napolju do zadnje minute,uleti na kratko u kucu,porodi se ,stavi krpu(ulozak)i idemo dalje.Meni to stvarno nije jasno,zena ima petero djece i tako radjala sve petero.I jos nesto...Nena od mog muza,prosle godine bila bolesna i naredili joj da mora kod ginekologa da pregleda jel dole sve ok da znaju sta ce dalje i zena nece pa nece.Nekako sam ja nju namolila i obecala da cu ja uci sa njom i da je nece pregledati dole samo uzt (slagala) i krene ona samnom,ali morala sam je odvesti kod zenskog ginekloga.I zena je pregleda,naravno morala je i vaginalno i kaze,gospodjo draga pa vi imate grlic kao kod djevojke,kao da nikad niste ni spavali sa nekim a kamo li radjali,a zena ima sedmoro djece,SVU djecu radjala kod kuce,NIKAD do tad nije vidjela ginekologa,NIKAD; a vidi nas sad...
Ali nije mi jasno,sta kad puknu,kako to sve zaraste dolje bez sivanja???

----------


## Lutonjica

očito ili nisu pukle, ili su pukle toliko malo da je samo zaraslo.

ako porod ide svojim prirodnim tokom i žena zauzima položaje koji joj odgovaraju (npr. čučanje), onda su i puno puno manje šanse za pucanjem.

ja kod drugog poroda nisam uopće pukla - rađala sam na stolčiću, posve prirodno.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa nisu pucale jer im nitko nije jahao po trbuhu kao sad

ali je vjerojatno i smrtnost bila veća, baš mi bilo zgodno provjeriti smrtnost u generaciji naših baka

odnosno smrtnost+oštećenja u porodu i danas oštećenja+smrtnost (samo kak se garant pod oštećenja ne broji nikaj)

danas se tako svi čude porodima doma, a baš neki dan razmišljam kako je većina tih današnjih ginića upravo ta generacija koja se zadnja rađala doma.

----------


## Lukina mamma

Moju mamu su 78" poslali doma iz rodilišta da neće ona tako brzo roditi jer da joj  je trbuh premali i da joj nije još termin (To mi je za ne vjeorovat). Moj tata je mami još na početku trudnoće izračunao termin i točno na taj dan je i rodila. A doktori su joj davali još mjesec dana. A ona prvorotkinja i zna da su je uhvatili oni pravi. I naravno da se vratila tu istu noć. Bilo je to na moj rođendan.  :Razz:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Moja mama je s menom bila na jednom uzv-u (ja sam `78), a s bratom 2 puta (`81)!!! i to je tada bulo uobičajeno.
Najbolja epizoda je s mojoj bakom. Kad je ležala u bolnici teta je stalno dolazila jer radi u bolnici, a baka ju je rodila sa 42 godine. U bolnici su mislili da joj je to unuka i bili su iznenađeni kad je rekla da joj je to kćerka. Doktor je pitao jel ju rodila carskim rezom, a moja pok. baka je rekla: A šta vam je to? Ne znam jedino sam nju rodila u bolnici.  :Smile: 
A teta je 6. dijete.

----------


## Arwen

mene moja mama,ne tako davno   :Razz:  ,rodila u trajektu
rođena sam sa niti 2500gr i imala žuticu ali nije htjela ostati u bolnici
jer su mene htjeli ostaviti a nju slali doma i nije pristala
btw sa 1g sam imala 14kg(uglavnom na sisi)

----------


## MGrubi

> p baš mi bilo zgodno provjeriti smrtnost u generaciji naših baka.


ne vrijedi, jer u taj % bi ušle smrti od nekontrolirane trudnoće: visoki krvni tlak, poprečni položaj bebe, trudnički dijabetes .....

----------


## TinnaZ

> mene moja mama,ne tako davno   ,rodila u trajektu
> rođena sam sa niti 2500gr i imala žuticu ali nije htjela ostati u bolnici
> jer su mene htjeli ostaviti a nju slali doma i nije pristala
> btw sa 1g sam imala 14kg(uglavnom na sisi)


 wow, lavica je lavica bilo nekad ili sad

----------


## macka

> I ja sam o ovome razmisljala neku noc,nisam mogla spavati pa nesto se mislim...moja nena je isto radjala kod kuce,kaze ode iza vrata,cucne,uhvati se za steku i istisne dijete,normalno hoda i pere robu napolju do zadnje minute,uleti na kratko u kucu,porodi se ,stavi krpu(ulozak)i idemo dalje.Meni to stvarno nije jasno,zena ima petero djece i tako radjala sve petero.


moja baka je često pričala slično... rodila je troje od petoro zdrave djece (danas već djedova i baka) tako da bi se kad bi osjetila trudove lagano zaputila od vinograda prema kući, gdje bi ih sama, u čučnju, rodila, podojila, oprala i nastavila sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima   :Laughing:  
a preostalih dvoje je rodila usred rata, da ne govorim da je 2 mjeseca bila u zatvoru trudna, s bebom od godinu i pol u rukama   :Sad:  

ali ona je stvarno bila stijena od žene    :Yes:

----------


## Felix

nisu ranije tako radjale samo stijene od zena. sve su zene tako radjale.  :Wink:  

naravno da su radjale puno lakse nego mi sad u bolnicama. 
istina, bilo je smrti koje su se mogle sprijeciti carskim rezom. ali normalni porodi su bili vrlo lagani. dok sada, bolnickim, induciranim, dirigiranim, nehumanim porodima, prevelik broj poroda zavrsava kao trauma i zene se dugo oporavljaju od njega (da ne govorim da je i za dijete vrlo vazno na koji nacin dolazi na svijet).

sto se tice pucanja: prirodni, optimalni polozaji za radjanje (cucanje, klecanje...) omogucuju cca 28% siri otvor rodnice nego lezeci, sto je jako puno, pa je logicno da je i pucanja puno manje. ako ga i bude, to je onda samo povrsinsko koje ni ne treba sivati.

----------


## Felix

idealan porod za novo tisucljece bi trebao obuhvatiti ono najbolje iz oba dva nacina: dok je sve u redu, neka ide potpuno prirodno, bez ucestalog kontroliranja i stvaranja atmosfere straha, uz potpunu slobodu rodilje da radi sto joj odgovara, a u onom malom broju slucajeva (dr. marsden wagner govori oko 15% poroda) u kojem je potrebna strucna pomoc, pristupiti carskom bez cekanja i dvoumljenja.

----------


## dora13

kod mame kad je mene nosila je bilo tako da isto nije bilo UZV, pa su mjerili opseg trbuha i po tome određivali ODP  :?  :shock:  koji je i bio manjeviše točan (26.08. a ja se rodila 18.08.)
bila je u šetnjici kad joj je pukao vodenjak, odšetala se do mog tate na bauštelu da m veli da ide u bolnicu!  :shock: 
i eto, sve je ok, od puknuća vodenjaka do mog dolaska je prošlo cca.8 sati!   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

htjela sam nekad otvoriti topic sa temom da li mislite da su nekad žene imale 3 i više djece i zato što su rađale manje traumatično nego što mi danas rađamo.
Da li biste se ustvari lakše odlučile na sljedeću trudnoću ako je prethodni porod netraumatičan i prirodan.

Ja osobno definitivno mogu reći da bih se sada nakon relativno laganog drugog poroda odlučila puno puno lakše na treću trudnoću i porod, nego što sam se odlučila na drugu nakon trauma sa prvog.
A ono što nikako ne mogu preboljeti je da tih trauma uopće nije trebalo biti, jer je i trudnoća bila idealna da ne može biti idealnija, i porod je počeo sasvim prosječno i normalno.

Odoh s teme, sorry moderatorice.

----------


## Angie75

Ja sam rođena u jednom otočkom gradiću, koji, na sreću ima bolnicu. Ali: kad sam se ja brinula što mi je termin u 8. mjesecu i što će možda svi dobri zagrebački doktori tada biti na godišnjem (oduvijek sam naivna   :Smile:  ), mama me utješila ispričavši mi da u bolnici gdje je ona rodila mene i sestru nije ni bilo ginekologa, pa je mene porodio urolog, a moju sestru doktor za vene!

----------


## Sirius Black

Mislim da osim toga kaj je nekad porod bio puno prirodniji, pa valjda zato i lakši, je bitno da su žene (prvenstveno one sa sela) bile fizički puno izdržljivije jer su bile naviknute na naporan rad. Čula sam za jednu koja je rekla: Kad bi bar sve bilo tak lako delati kak je roditi

----------


## Pliska

Moja je pranona rodila 4 djece od kojih je zadnji bio na zadak i jako velika beba. Rekla je da se jako namučila i da je sva bila popucala.
Druga prabaka ih je rodila mislim 9 od kojih su jednom bili blizanci koji su umrli na porodu.

Prabaka mi je pričala da je jedna žena u selu kraj nje imala jako težak porod i da beba nikako nije mogla vani tako da su rezali dijete da bi ga izvadili ali je na kraju i ona umrla. To je jedna od šokantnih priča iz prošlosti.

Moja sveki je isto rodila šogija kod kuće i kaže da ga je jako teško rodila i da se teško oporavljala ali su bila takva vremena da je odmah poslije poroda morala natrag u polje   :Sad:

----------


## OLGA

Kad mi je mama trebala roditi sestru tata je vozio na motoru u bolnicu.

----------


## MGrubi

to su onih 15%
tužne priče

a sad su rutinski bolnički porodi napravili 90% traumatičnih priča, a malen% tužnih ostaje

----------


## TinnaZ

da
ginekologija i bolnice su i izmišljene s dobrom namjerom da spase tih 15%

a svelo se na to da i one koji spadaju u onih 90% klistire, deru se, vežu za krevet, ne daju piti, jesti, ne daju hodati, ne daju se okrenuti, ne daju čučnuti, ne daju prijateljici, mužu da bude utjeha, oslonac, režu, šivaju, tiskaju, vuku posteljice, kiretiraju na živo

----------


## TinnaZ

dobra namjera se pretvorila u nakaradu, ali mi ljudi smo u tome umjetnici da sve zabrljamo kaj je od početka bila dobra namjera

----------


## we&baby

> moja baka je rodila moga tatu u dvorištu u snijegu, a kako je sve bilo zaleđeno, okupali su ga u vinu


 :shock:  :shock: NEMREM BOLIVET

----------


## makita

Pa rakija bi bila prjaka za nježnu kožu bebe    :Smile:  

Baš moram pričat s mamom...i sestrama što je o tome znala baka reć.
Super je topic

----------


## bauba

I meni se srce slama što smo (generalno) sve udaljeniji od prirode.
Neizmjerno sam zahvalna što postoji medicina zbog onih 15% ali to nikako ne opravdava uplitanje u sve porode. 
Još uvijek se iznenadim koliko danas žena sa zdravim i normalnim trudnoćama pristaje samo da bi im bilo lakše roditi na potpuno doktorske porode pri tome ne misleći što čine sebi i djeci sa svim tim medikamentima i sl. intervencijama. 
I naklon od srca ženama koje su rađale "ono" doba.

----------


## camel

> Moj tata je mami još na početku trudnoće izračunao termin i točno na taj dan je i rodila. Bilo je to na moj rođendan.


ideš. koja koincidencija. 8)

----------


## MGrubi

> Lukina mamma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj tata je mami još na početku trudnoće izračunao termin i točno na taj dan je i rodila. Bilo je to na moj rođendan. 
> 
> 
> ideš. koja koincidencija. 8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## Yuna

moja prabaka je rodila 12...a kako dida kaže da ličim na nju, nadam se da i ja imam predispozicije za tolike prirodne porode... 8)

----------


## koksy

Mene je sve to potaklo na razmisljanje da li ce se nase unuke nama cuditi kao smo radale. Mi sad imamo 4D UZV. Kaj ce one imat? 18D?   :Laughing:  
Ja sam sigurna da ce tehnologija za 50 god puno napredovat i da cemo mi nasim unukama barem jednom reci "u moje vrijeme toga nije bilo..."   :Laughing:

----------


## disa

> Mene je sve to potaklo na razmisljanje da li ce se nase unuke nama cuditi kao smo radale. Mi sad imamo 4D UZV. Kaj ce one imat? 18D?   
> Ja sam sigurna da ce tehnologija za 50 god puno napredovat i da cemo mi nasim unukama barem jednom reci "u moje vrijeme toga nije bilo..."


da u pravu si,tada ce bebe dolaziti sugurno bezbolno  na svijet. :/

----------


## MGrubi

ma već su na putu da završe se izumom umjetne maternice
lipo, doći češ u kliniku, uspavati ćete i za 30min će laserski carski biti gotov, oporavak 60min
i odeš kući

----------


## sirius

Baš me veseli pomisao da bi budučnost mogla tako izgledati... :/ 

Jel netko možda gledao film "Djeca čovječanstva"?Zanimljiv prikaz budučnosti koja bi nas mogla zadesiti.

----------


## clio180

ja sam se naslusala tolikih horor prica da me gotovo do zadnjeg dana bilo strah roditi! ali kada me ulovio prvi trud, sve sam price zaboravila i prozivjela moju. istog trena kada su mi ga stavili na cicu, zaboravila sam i da sam bila trudna, a kamoli da sam rodila.
osim sto me epiziotomija bolila 7-9 dana, ali i to je proslo!

----------


## MGrubi

> Baš me veseli pomisao da bi budučnost mogla tako izgledati... :/ 
> 
> Jel netko možda gledao film "Djeca čovječanstva"?Zanimljiv prikaz budučnosti koja bi nas mogla zadesiti.


a film Gattaca, o dvije klase: viša klasa genski dizajnirane djece i niža nastala na ovaj životinjski način

----------


## cukerino

Tema je odlicna!! :D 

Ja takodjer skidam kapu zenama koje su radjale doma, mozda su bile manje splasene nego mi danas jer su manje znale....ja kad danas spomenem mami ili cak i nekim kolegicama s posla koje su 5 godina starije od mene al koje su rodile prije 10 god. i nemaju internet, pola toga me ne razumiju, jer za pola stvari nisu imale kako cut!

Inace, od frendice mama je prije 33 godine rodila u poljskom wc-u, sam!Inace je fizikalac u polju je radila naporno cijeli zivot, uhvatili je trudovi, muz je otisao pjeske do prvog busa, pa s busom u grad po babicu, a ona sama u poljski wc, rodila je brzo i dozvala susjedu...kad je susjeda otvorila vrata imala je sto vidjeti...zenska je drzala bebu u ruci i govorila joj: "pa sta cekas, uzmi ga!"

Inace, i njen komentar je bio da joj je lakse bilo roditi nego istovariti prikolicu sijena!  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## cukerino

zaboravila sam napisati da joj je to bilo drugo dijete, puno, puno godina nakon prvog!

----------


## Dia

ja sam radila diplomsku radnju iz etnologije vezanu za otmice djevojaka na podrucju ravnih kotara i pricala sa puno zena tj. baka
i jedna mi je mimo te teme pricala kako je rodila svog sina prije 30-tak godina sama u polju i nakon toga je namocila krpu u vrelu vodu, omotala je oko ruke i stavila "unutra" da vidi dal joj je izasla cijela posteljica  :shock: 
evo sad sam opet sva najezila od toga

a moj sveki je vozio svekrvu brodicem u pola noci na kopno u bolnicu jer joj je pukao vodenjak   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

> Inace, i njen komentar je bio da joj je lakse bilo roditi nego istovariti prikolicu sijena!


E bogami i ja bih radije rodila nego istovarivala kola puna sijena   :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

> ja kad danas spomenem mami ili cak i nekim kolegicama s posla koje su 5 godina starije od mene al koje su rodile prije 10 god. i nemaju internet, pola toga me ne razumiju, jer za pola stvari nisu imale kako cut!


Daaaa! Moje frendice nisu nikad cule za BH kontrakcije, niti jedna nije bila na tecaju, neznaju sta je tripple test...itd. A da ne pricam kolko se zgrazaju kad im kazem da MM ide samnom na porod. A to su sve zene od 28-30 godina!!!
Ali iskreno, da nema Rode, mozda ni ja nebi nista znala...

----------


## disa

Tacno,jedna moja fendica zena ima 30 god i kcerku od 10 godina sad,stvarno cool zena.Ja joj jednom kazem da mi beba stuca,ona meni onako cinicki,ajde bona tebe lupaju hormoni,kako ce dijete u stomaku stucat :shock: ili kad sam osjetila bebu prvi put,ja kazem da sam osjetila bebu a ona ce ti meni,ma nemoguce,bebe ozive tek sa 4 i pol mjeseca! umalo nisam pala u nesvijest,ja cula srce kod ginekologa a ona meni kaze to si ti cula svoje,ne mozes cuti djecije srce.To mi je stvarno dobra prijateljica i ne zeza se,sve sto mi je rekla mislila je ozbiljno.Zena jednostavno pojma nema o zivotu!

----------


## ivana b

> ,*ma nemoguce,bebe ozive tek sa 4 i pol mjeseca*! umalo nisam pala u nesvijest,ja cula srce kod ginekologa a ona meni kaze to si ti cula svoje,ne mozes cuti djecije srce.To mi je stvarno dobra prijateljica i ne zeza se,sve sto mi je rekla mislila je ozbiljno.Zena jednostavno pojma nema o zivotu!


Joj koliko sam to puta čula od starijih ali bome i mlađih žena..totalno neznanje! Kao,beba oživi tek sa 3 mjeseca.. 
A kad počnem objašnjavati da je beba živa od prvog dana začeća a srce počne kucati već od 23.dana, dožive  :shock: , gledaju me ko da sam ginekolog

----------


## Elinor

Moja baka je rodila osmero, od toga 2xblizance (među njima i moju mamu koja je rođena sa još jednim dečkićem). Osjećala sam da moram prije svog poroda otići po bakin blagoslov, i mislim da je taj razgovor zaokružio moju pripremu za porođaj, zrno mudrosti koje je jedino još falilo u mojoj torbi za rodilište! A baka nije puno govorila, svega par rečenica: 
1) samo bez straha, nemaš se čega bojati kad znaš da će biti sve u redu,
2) hvala bogu što ideš u kadu, mi smo si nekad olakšavale sa lavorima vruće vode,
3) neka se TM ni na trenutak ne odvaja od tebe, na porodu je ženi najgora ona samoća, kad te svi napuste da sama čekaš nepoznato.
Moja baka!  :Zaljubljen:   Zaprijetila je MM-u da se ni slučajno ne mrdne od mene!
I još mi je rekla da je ona dvaput dojila dupliće! Više ohrabrenja za porod i dojenje sam dobila u tih par rečenica nego od svih pročitanih tekstova zajedno!
Tek poslije poroda mi je priznala da se bojala za mene, ali taj dio je prije mudro prešutila!  :Love:

----------


## inga

Ma bake su divne i posebne.   :Heart:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Od rodbine mene jedino kuži teta koja je medicinske struke. Pitala me u kojem sam tjednu trudnoće, a rodbina skanjivanje, da koji tjedan, pa valjda misec. A sveki misli da je prejedanje jedini način da se rodi zdravo dijete. Ako je debelo i veliko onda je zdravo. 
Eh ti kanoni Dalmatinske zagore. Ne možeš istrati običaje iz ljudi. 
A da ne spominjem da se grozi pomisli epiduralne ili carskog - nemoj ići na carski ako ne moraš, isto kao da mi odlučujemo. Ako neke indikacije postoje šalju te, a ako ne postoje rađaš normalno.

----------


## Elinor

> Ako je debelo i veliko onda je zdravo. 
> Eh ti kanoni Dalmatinske zagore.


I po mogućnosti, mora biti muško, ne?  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

> Ma bake su divne i posebne.


Zaista jesu! Neka nam požive duuugo, duuuuuugo!   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## Alkemicarka

> Alkemicarka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako je debelo i veliko onda je zdravo. 
> Eh ti kanoni Dalmatinske zagore.
> 
> 
> I po mogućnosti, mora biti muško, ne?


Kod mene je slučaj da nosim dečka. Kad jo nismo znali, svekiji su priželjkivali curicu, ali su isto tako bili presretni kad su čuli da je dečko - samo što je sveki predlagala da onda biramo imena između mog tate i svekra. No way! imaju imena kakva više nitko ne daje djeci  :Laughing:

----------


## smoki

Posebne su i dide
Moj pokojni djed, već u 80-toj i poprilično gluh, slušao je raspravu između mene i svojih kćerki. Onako gluh, nije shvatio da one mene odgovaraju od vođenja muža na porod i kaže:
"pa ako neko mora ići a vi se svi toliko bojite iću ja, ako sam dočekao vas dvije na ruke mogu valjda i praunuče"
 :Love:

----------


## inga

E to je muz. Ja bih rekla da je to pravo musko.   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

> "pa ako neko mora ići a vi se svi toliko bojite iću ja, ako sam dočekao vas dvije na ruke mogu valjda i praunuče"


Legenda! Za dedu:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Ella1

Moja baka je rodila 8 zivih i zdravih sa 20 godina razlike izmedju najstarijeg i najmladjeg. Svaki porod je obavila stojecki, drzeci se za okvir kreveta a muz joj je pomagao i docekivao djecu. Rekla je da joj je nakon 8 bilo dosta pa da ga je zato dojila do 6 godine; on je svuda trcao za njom sa stolcekom, djeca su ga zezala a njega bas nije bilo briga.   :Laughing:

----------


## ruza

moja baba je rodila 22 djece,i ima maternicu u stanju da se dr šokirao kak izgleda dobro  :Smile:  rađala ih je u njivi,i nastavila kopat  :Smile:

----------


## Frntifljuška

> moja baba je rodila 22 djece,i ima maternicu u stanju da se dr šokirao kak izgleda dobro  rađala ih je u njivi,i nastavila kopat


Draaaaagi boze!!! 22??!!  :shock: . Svaka cast!! 
Mene je neugodno isokiralo kako je u to doba bilo lako izgubiti dijete. Moja baka je rodila petoro, od kojih je samo dvoje prezivjelo. Djeca su cesto umirala (moj nesudjeni ujak npr.) od obicne infekcije pupka. Zivjeli antibiotici!!!
Smijesno kako nam se danas sva ta njihova neizvjesnost cini nevjerojatna, a njima je to bilo nekaj sasvim normalno. Pa i o raznim bolestinama nisu nis znali i bilo je - prezivis ako bog da!

----------


## Frntifljuška

> Moja baka je rodila osmero, od toga 2xblizance (među njima i moju mamu koja je rođena sa još jednim dečkićem). Osjećala sam da moram prije svog poroda otići po bakin blagoslov, i mislim da je taj razgovor zaokružio moju pripremu za porođaj, zrno mudrosti koje je jedino još falilo u mojoj torbi za rodilište! A baka nije puno govorila, svega par rečenica: 
> 1) samo bez straha, nemaš se čega bojati kad znaš da će biti sve u redu,
> 2) hvala bogu što ideš u kadu, mi smo si nekad olakšavale sa lavorima vruće vode,
> 3) neka se TM ni na trenutak ne odvaja od tebe, na porodu je ženi najgora ona samoća, kad te svi napuste da sama čekaš nepoznato.
> Moja baka!   Zaprijetila je MM-u da se ni slučajno ne mrdne od mene!
> I još mi je rekla da je ona dvaput dojila dupliće! Više ohrabrenja za porod i dojenje sam dobila u tih par rečenica nego od svih pročitanih tekstova zajedno!
> Tek poslije poroda mi je priznala da se bojala za mene, ali taj dio je prije mudro prešutila!



Very nice!!   :Love:

----------


## ruza

tri puta je imala blizance,a sve drugo normalno---KAKO JE to bilo prije izgubiti djete..kao ništa,nažalost teško je reć tako ali jest...
Svi su umrli doli moga tate i 2 strica,znaći 19 sahrana je imala svoje dječice..  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> tri puta je imala blizance,a sve drugo normalno---KAKO JE to bilo prije izgubiti djete..kao ništa,nažalost teško je reć tako ali jest...
> Svi su umrli doli moga tate i 2 strica,znaći 19 sahrana je imala svoje dječice..


kolko samo znače higijenski uvjeti, pitka voda (vodovod, kanalizacija), grijanje , standard života
i ne zaboravimo: cjepljenja protiv svih onih smrtonosnih i opakih bolesti, antibiotici, paracetamoli ......
a o raznovrsnosti ishrane i dostupnosti namirnica da i ne pričam

moja prabaka je rodila 9 (jedne blizance), preživjelo je 3, 5 je ubila bolest, a 1 se utopila   :Sad:  
bio je to težak život
imali su samo 1 prostoriju za sebe , druga je bila za životinje

----------


## ivana b

Užas..moja je rodila 5-ero, 2 je umrlo nakon poroda od najobičnije infekcije/viroze, a imala je i tko zna koliko spontanih zbog teškog fizičkog rada..I dan danas im ide redovito na groblje

----------


## Elinor

Umro je i od moje mame brat blizanac  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali ne odmah nego sa 9 mjeseci. Oboje su dobili upalu pluća, stavili su ih na kola, krave su ih vukle do bolnice, a vani je bila zima...mama se izvukla a mali Ivek nije.  :Sad:  Ali baka mi nikad nije o tome pričala, kako se osjećala. 
Srećom, ostalih 7-ero je dandanas živo i zdravo, kao i bakica!  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

u, vidi, tema za mene.
Možete još malo   :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

pomikaki   :Love:  
moja baba 13 komada, 5 nije preživjelo
Razlika je tolika da je moja teta dojila tatu skupa sa svojim djetetom (tatinim nećakom)

----------


## mikka

moja baka je rodila osmero, po sumama i gorama,u prebjegu iz hercegovine u kutinu. treca kcer je umrla od dizenterije u dobi od godine dana. zadnjeg sina je rodila, pricali su mi, tako da je otisla u sumu i vratila se s njim, i rekla ostalima "evo vam jos jedan brat"  :Laughing:  

od tate mama je bila seoska babica, rodila je dvoje doma. najsmjesnije je bilo kad je moj stari poludio kaj sam ja rodila doma, u stilu sta je meni, sta se sve moglo desiti, a pitam ja njega: "a gdje si ti roden?" veli on "pa doma"  :Laughing:  (onda je skuzio da je malo zabrijao pa je ohanuo. i kad sam ga pitala bi li bio zadovoljniji da opet ne mogu hodati mjesec dana, a sjediti 2 mjeseca. ovako smo drugi dan bili kod njih na rucku, ja rodila u 20 sati u subotu, a kod njih smo dosli u 14 sati u nedelju, pjesice, ja sam nosila malu u rukama  :Grin:  )

----------


## sirius

> zadnjeg sina je rodila, pricali su mi, tako da je otisla u sumu i vratila se s njim, i rekla ostalima "evo vam jos jedan brat"  
> 
>   )


 8)

----------


## Jasna

Moja baka je rodila troje djece.
Prilično je gadljiva i ovakve teme su totalni tabu. 

Ona je par dana prije poroda prešla biciklom 20km do sela i nazad.. kad je osjetila da ide porod, prvo se pobrinula za stoku, onda za opremu koji trebaš za porod.. i onda je rađala.
Prvo dijete (moju mamu) rodila je u čučećem položaju (zato što su kreveti tada bili luksuz i nije dolazilo u obzir da se uprljaju porodom), fora mi je opis poroda posteljice. Babica je imala neku napravicu.. drvenu cijevčicu s uskom rupom kroz koju je rodilja trebala puhnuti .. i onda izađe posteljica.
Drugo dijete je rađala u krevetu a treće u rodilištu. Iako sam očekivala da će dati neku komparativnu analizu.. u biti nije.. njoj je to bilo koma (gadljiva je)...

----------


## ivory

Ja se totalno raznježim kad se sjetim da je u mojoj spavaćoj sobi, na istom krevetu na kojem spavamo MM, Dorian i ja (doduše promjenili smo madrace i podnice   :Grin:  ) rođena moja mama i teta i moja baka i njena sestra. Generacije ispred mene su rađale na MOM krevetu   :Heart:  
Moja mama je rodila u bolnici, ali također bez dripa, epiduralne, klizme.
Još jedna priča mi je prekrasna i tako mi je drago čuti je: moja druga baka je također svu djecu (njih 4 rodila kod kuće),a mog strica je dojila do 5. godine i on bi trčao u polje s malom stolicom i popeo bi se da posisa i onda dalje na igranje   :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Meni je totalno fascinantna priča moje svekrve - njena teta u Sloveniji okopavala je krumpir u visokoj trudnoći, kad joj je probio vodenjak.

Otišla je doma, misleći "baš sad si morao...", rodila sina (bio je četvrto ili peto dijete po redu), oprala ga, zamotala, oprala sebe i vratila se na vrt završiti okopavanje gredice!  :shock: 


S druge strane, moja baka (mamina mama) rodila je prvo dijete mrtvo. Mojoj teti je jedno umrlo u porodu. Mojoj drugoj baki (tatinoj mami) umrlo je dijete prije navršenog šestog mjeseca života od dizenterije (valjda). 

Tja, bilo je svega. Moj deda je znao uvijek reći "nas je bilo devetoro braće, sedmero živih" jer u to vrijeme gotovo da i nije bilo obitelji koja nije iskusila gubitak djeteta. Njegova mama je izgubila blizance. Vjerojatno bi se našlo još takvih priča, ali ne znam... Isto, bilo je puno situacija moje-tvoje-naše, npr. kad bi netko od roditelja umro, onaj drugi bi relativno brzo ušao u novi brak jer su jedino tako mogli održati obitelj. Tako moj tata ima dvije sestre koje nisu u krvnom srodstvu.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, da... koliko je samo žena umrlo u porodu ili ubrzo nakon poroda, to je isto bilo puno češće nego danas. Babinje groznice i slične grozote... Da ponovno moram birati način poroda, ja bih ipak opet u bolničko rodilište. Za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Fidji

Moja baka je bila seoska babica, prisustvovala je na brdo poroda po kućama.
Svoju djecu je pak rodila u bolnici jer je ipak ona bila obrazovana, dobrostojeća gospođa koja si je mogla priuštiti. Mislim da je to bilo pitanje prestiža.

Šteta što je mlada umrla pa ne mogu saznati detalje.

----------


## Leilani-m

Moja baka (po mami) je rodila troje djece doma uz pomoć seoske babice. Doktor bi dođao eventualno nakon tjedan-dva pogledati je li sve u redu. Prvi porod joj je bio užasno težak, beba je bila ogromna (navodno preko 5 kg), dugo je trajao i babica joj je nalegla na trbuh, baka popucala od jedne do druge stvari :shock: Nikakvo šivanje, kaže samo da mjesec dana nije mogla hodati pa su je nosili na wc. Godinu i pol posije toga rodila moju mamu bez ikakvih problema, babica noć prije bila na fešti i došla pripita (to je bilo negje pred jutro) i nije dobro podvezala pupak. Običaj je bio da drugi dan (odmah ujutro) babe, susjede, kume dolaze vidjeti dijete da provjere da nije nakazno. I slučajno jedna otkrila bebu i vidjela da pliva u krvi i da je bez svijesti.  :shock: Zvali doktora, sanirali pupak, mama živa i zdrava. Treći porod joj je bio u stilu "rodila sam idem dalje raditi". 

Baka po tati je imala tešku trudnoću i porod. Tada se nije išlo u bolnicu rađati ('56.). Zaradila tešku infekciju bubrega za vrijeme trudnoće. Kad su trudovi krenuli, deda (pametan čovjek) skužio da nešto nije u redu, upregao konje i odvezao baku u Klc u bolnicu (po snijegu, prvi mjesec, cca 30tak km). Baki su napravili carski, tada jedan od prvih u toj bolnici, a tatu su navodno doslovno bacili u koš za smeće s komentarom "pusti dijete, spašavaj ženu" (bio je plav, ostao bez kisika i nije više disao). Srećom se našao neki mladi doktor koji mu je dao umjetno disanje i tata ostao živ i zdrav, Baka nije više imala djece.

----------


## Leilani-m

Eh da, i baka po mami je izjavila da bez obzira na njena iskustva, ipak ne bi išla u bolnicu na porod ako je sve u redu, nego bi se samo pobrinula da stručna babica bude kraj nje.

----------


## LIMA

Meni te priče o porodima u polju i po šumama i gorama nisu ni hrabre ni romantične, meni je to pretužno jer su žene bile stvarno jadnice i patnice.
Malo se previše idealizira to _nekada_. Bilo je preteško, pogotovo ženama na selu. A da ne govorimo o statusu djece u obiteljima. Mame su radile u polju, a djecu čuvale bake. Moj tata mi je pričao kako je jednom kada je bio mali pitao baku koja je to teta koja im svaku večer dolazi spavati (njegova mama   :Sad:  ). Djeca nisu čak niti jela zajedno s odraslima, a kakav govor o izražavanju njihovog mišljenja ili pravu glasa (isto je bilo i s mnogim ženama).

P.S. Još mi je u mislima film _Breza_ koji sam nedavno pogledala - svakako za preporučiti jer baš oslikava ovu temu (ako imate Maxtv imate ga tamo u full HD rezoluciji)

----------


## Leilani-m

Kod mojih (i jednih i druih) je baka bila uvijek glavna  :Rolling Eyes:   Možda ne pred drugima (tatina), a mamina mama je sama odgajala kćeri, vodila cijelo imanje jer je djed bio u Njemačkoj i dolazio svakih par mejseci na par dana. Tako se nastavilo i kad se vratio iz Njemačke  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

mamini braca i sestre su sami odgajali jedni druge. nije bilo lako, istina. jedna sestra nije isla u skolu da bi se brinula za ostale (ili je radila za sve, ne sjecam se). kod njih je bio problem sto je deda (njihov tata) poginuo, a baka ostala sama s njih sedmoro. a kad sam pitala mamu sta je baka radila, odgovorila je "nista"  :Laughing:  ona ih je rodila i to je to. na kraju su svi zavrsili fakultete (ustvari ne znam jesu li svi, ali cetvoro ih je sigurno) i sad su svi uspjesni ljudi. 

ali ne idealizira se njihov zivot, koji je bio tezak, nego njihovi porodi, koji su bili laki i brzi. da u danasnje vrijeme zene tako radaju bilo bi super. ali danas.. tko je ono rekao, da zena i nije trudna dok joj doktor ne kaze da jest. a kamoli da bi rodila sama, mislim da nazalost vise ima zena koje misle da doktori bolje znaju kako se rada od njih samih, nego ovih drugih.

----------


## melange

> mislim da nazalost vise ima zena koje misle da doktori bolje znaju kako se rada od njih samih, nego ovih drugih.


nažalost puno više i previše.

i kako je fidji napisala, sad je pitanje prestiža imati najboljeg ginekologa koji će ti najbolje voditi trudnoću i poroditi te na najbolji mogući način.

----------


## mikka

> a kamoli da bi rodila sama


pod ovim ne mislim na neasistirani porod, nego na to da zena zna da je ona glavna, da ona zna i moze donijeti svoje dijete na svijet bez icije pomoci (koja je naravno dobrodosla ako je "prava")  :Smile:

----------


## Krampus

Super topic   :Grin:  
Moja mama je samnom imala preeklampsiju ili čak eklampsiju, ona stalno spominje 3 križa na bubrezima,..
Uglavnom, rodila me u bolnici ali u nesvjesnom stanju i vdijela me tek nakon 4 dana jer je bila skoro pa u komi.
A njena je mama nju bez asistencije ikog osim muža rodila na planinarskom domu na Mosoru usred 2,svj,rata   :Grin:  

I jedva je imala mlijeka jer nije imala što jesti..
Za utjehu svima onima koji imaju malecne bebače pa se plaše kako će se dalje razvijati, rođena sam sa 2300 i 48 a sada sam ko tenk  :Laughing:  

Mog MM a i njegove sestre mama je rodila doma i ne priča baš nešto puno o tome.

----------


## alef

Imam dvije prijateljice čije su mame rađale kući... Prva je rođena u bolnici, ali braća i sestre su joj rođeni kući (5 komada  :Smile:  a druga, kao prva kući, pa još jedno kući, pa dvoje u bolnici, i peto opet kući  :Smile:  Ovo peto je rodila i bez babice, sasvim sama...

Sad razmišljam, dakle od osamdesetih do prije koju godinu (raspon u kojem su rođeni) ovo su jedini slučajevi za koje znam da su rođeni kući i... možda su ih zaista rodile šest, odnosno pet jer su im porodi bili netraumatični...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Meni te priče o porodima u polju i po šumama i gorama nisu ni hrabre ni romantične, meni je to pretužno jer su žene bile stvarno jadnice i patnice.


S ovim se slažem zato što je tada njima prirodan porod bio nužnost, jedino što su mogle, i one su preživjele jako puno straha i neizvjesnosti, a još su i znale da, ako nešto ode krivo, nema tu bolničke intervencije.
 Moja je jedna baka svoje troje djece rađala danima u teškim mukama kod kuće, za četvrto su je odvezli u bolnicu i rekla je da joj je tamo "i Bog pomagao", koliko joj je bilo lakše.  
Njezina je sestra na trećem porodu rodila živo dijete, ali je ona dan poslije umrla.  :Crying or Very sad:   One spadaju u onih 15 posto kritičnih, a meni je žalosno što smo se mi danas vratile na početak jer naše prabake nisu imale šansu za preživjeti ako su trudnoća i porod bili teški, mislim, gotovo da nisu imale izbor, a mi smo danas došle do drugog apsurda jer gotovo da nemamo šansu za prirodan porod, čak ni kad se nalazimo u onih 85 posto kod kojih bi sve bilo OK.
Svaku ćemo tehnologiju i napredak zloupotrebijeti, svaka nam čast!
Netko je ranije spomenuo da je izbor sve što nam treba. Da nismo sve izvitoperili, od medicinskog bi osoblja očekivali da učini ono što je najbolje u datom trenutku, dakle, tamo gdje je sve u redu najbolje što mogu učiniti je ne činiti ništa i dati podršku ženi da "sama" rodi, a tamo gdje se zakomplicira - neka učine ono za što su školovani.
 I to je danas tako teško primijeniti?!

----------


## nina14

> LIMA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni te priče o porodima u polju i po šumama i gorama nisu ni hrabre ni romantične, meni je to pretužno jer su žene bile stvarno jadnice i patnice.
> 
> 
> S ovim se slažem zato što je tada njima prirodan porod bio nužnost, jedino što su mogle, i one su preživjele jako puno straha i neizvjesnosti, a još su i znale da, ako nešto ode krivo, nema tu bolničke intervencije....
> 
> ... mi smo danas došle do drugog apsurda jer gotovo da nemamo šansu za prirodan porod, čak ni kad se nalazimo u onih 85 posto kod kojih bi sve bilo OK.
> ...


Upravo ovako, s naglaskom na ovo boldano!

Moja baka s tatine strane je imala 10 djece od kojih je 5 ostalo živo. Tješili su se onim 'Bog ih dao, Bog ih uzeo' ali znam da je uvijek u sebi nosila tugu za tim malim anđelima. 
Mamina mama je umrla kad su mojoj mami bile 3 godine od krvarenja (je li bio neki spontani, mama ne zna, samo ono što joj je ispričala strina).
Tužne su to priče i jako, jako težak život!

----------


## daisy30

> Posebne su i dide
> Moj pokojni djed, već u 80-toj i poprilično gluh, slušao je raspravu između mene i svojih kćerki. Onako gluh, nije shvatio da one mene odgovaraju od vođenja muža na porod i kaže:
> "pa ako neko mora ići a vi se svi toliko bojite iću ja, ako sam dočekao vas dvije na ruke mogu valjda i praunuče"


Ne znam da li me već pucaju oni cmizdravi hormoni (38tj.+4), ali ovo je tako nešto prelijepo da sam sva zasuzila.....BRAVO ZA DIDU!!!!!

----------

